# Wash/dish cloth question



## donna2kayak (Aug 25, 2011)

How many of you make and use washcloths yourself? How well do they hold up? AND... One more question. What kind of cotton yarn would you suggest? I think I have some buried somewhere??


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I use 100% cotton - want to try the KnitPicks "dishie" yarn - others use cotton bamboo and or silk blends.

I make them larger to use for dishes, but otherwise use them for both kitchen and bath.

I love making them since they are portable and quick. Mine are holding up pretty well.


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

I have just begun making wash/dish cloths - so I need to know the answer also


----------



## LadyDi (Jan 31, 2011)

I consider myself still a beginner and love making dishcloths. A quick sense of accomplishment and a good way to practice. Hope to graduate this fall to a shawl..


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

i use peaches and cream cotton yarn... can get it every where in US,even walmart. and they hold up great just put some in rag bin, been washed so much their colorless


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

I have quite a few dish cloth patterns and would love to make some but I have always used a sponge. Are people using dish cloths to actually wash dishes or to dry them. Seems like food and other yucky stuff would get caught in the yarn. Can anyone tell me how they use them. I grew up with sponges.


----------



## CraftyHorse (Mar 30, 2011)

I, also use Peaches & Creme cotton. I knit & crochet dish cloths & wash cloths. They hold up very well, use after use, so make sure you make a pattern & color you like cause they do last a long time


----------



## Karey Hathcock (Aug 17, 2011)

Can they be washed in the washing machine? That is what I plan to do with mine. I, too, have begun making them and will give them to my sisters in a kitchen basket that I will put together for them at Chistmas. Sponges also hold yucky stuff.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Wash as you wash other washcloths and towels.
If used in the kitchen, do not be surprised if - over time - they all turn a dingy grey, no matter what the initial colour (excepting black. Black stays black!). My step-mother loved them to pieces, but only used them in the kitchen. I love them for washcloths in the bath, and for that purpose, I knit them on smaller needles than usually suggested for dishcloths.


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

I use any cotton I find - or did. LOL!!

I rather in love with, and now use, Baby Bee's 50-50% cotton/acrylic blend. You'll love it; it's sold online and at Hobby Lobby. I think they're the only ones, too. Not sure; they're copyright is on the label. Made in Turkey.

They have a .com site, too and if you join their .com site, you'll get some great coupons (printable) and for online or telly orders, too.

I've got some 100% organic cotton here, too; Firbranatura = neat - would work sweetly for a knit or crochet tunic or many other things.

I've used peaches and cream (there's some of that still around), sugar 'n cream and many other cottons, too for cloths and hanging knit hand towels, baby sized cloths (cool!), doll house sizes......such fun! LOL!!

These hold up good; If you use them a lot, they're sturdy. If your tension is looser, perhaps you could drop down a hook or needle size. They do shrink some. So I don't drop down a size at all as my tension is set in after 41 years. LOL!!

If you get to making these, remember there are matching, hanging, buttoned hand towels, too or you could just make a towel. They'd work for the hands for sure and you could test out how well they actually dry an item.

Laundering instructions are on the label. If you don't know the yarn's content, take a couple inches and burn it. Cotton should flame and burn up. No melting, smoldering, etc.

Hook size = G to start and about an 8 needle to start - some cottons are thinner or thicker than each other. I got some thicker than a clothes line once = rugs! LOL!!

Hail us up, eh if you get these going? Hand made cloths are popular in both knit and crochet. I would think there are loomers out there, too.

Anyone ever make those loomed potholders back in the 50's? LOL! I still have one DD made in '97! @@

Good luck!

Donna Rae
~~~~~~~


donna2kayak said:


> How many of you make and use washcloths yourself? How well do they hold up? AND... One more question. What kind of cotton yarn would you suggest? I think I have some buried somewhere??


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> I have quite a few dish cloth patterns and would love to make some but I have always used a sponge. Are people using dish cloths to actually wash dishes or to dry them. Seems like food and other yucky stuff would get caught in the yarn. Can anyone tell me how they use them. I grew up with sponges.


They work great, I used to use sponges but they say they hold so much bacteria that I stopped. The cotton ones I make seem to do a great job, and if stuff get stuck in there, it's nothing a washing wont take care of. 
But no lingering bacteria.


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

I make lots of dishcloths with Peaches & Cream and they hold up very well. I'm still using some my neighbor gave me five years ago. Colors fade but my dishes and counters don't really care all that much.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

e.ridenh said:


> Anyone ever make those loomed potholders back in the 50's?


Of course! I've made dozens of them, after doing the first in school ... without that handy hook to pull the loops through. 
Later, I got my baby sisters into making them while we watched TV in the evenings. One of my uncounted WIPs is the assembly of those squares into a bath-mat or bedside rug. I'm sure all three of those sisters have long forgotten making those squares. That was in 1966.

Other than leaving them in an open flame, they are indestructible.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Wonderfull club, bever thought i would wste time fFOR ANYTHING LESEJLJ


----------



## SueJoyceTn (Aug 9, 2011)

I love making dishclothes. I have made baby wash clothes with "I love this cotton" that is sold at Hobby Lobby. It is so soft. Most people that have tried the hand knitted or crocheted dish/wash cloths love them and don't want to use anything else. I hadn't thought about making a bath mat... that will be on my "to do" list for sure.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

donna2kayak said:


> How many of you make and use washcloths yourself? How well do they hold up? AND... One more question. What kind of cotton yarn would you suggest? I think I have some buried somewhere??


I was a bit doubtful too, when I first heard of them, so knitted and crocheted a few. Cant do without them now! Might run up a couple more this evening. :thumbup:


----------



## ChocPieMom (Feb 8, 2011)

I put my dishcloth in the dishwasher along with my dishes. 

If I want to sterilize my dishcloth between washings, I put the washed and rinsed, wet dishcloth in the microwave with a half cup of water for a minute. When the water boils, the dishcloth is done but don't remove until cool or use tongs.


----------



## lindakaren (Apr 22, 2011)

Only cloth I use in the kitchen. I make them with 100% cotton.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

ChocPieMom said:


> I put my dishcloth in the dishwasher along with my dishes.
> 
> If I want to sterilize my dishcloth between washings, I put the washed and rinsed, wet dishcloth in the microwave with a half cup of water for a minute. When the water boils, the dishcloth is done but don't remove until cool or use tongs.


I do the same. I like the knitted ones, so fast to knit up that you can't have too many. I use more than one a day and then either put them in the dishwasher and sterilize in the micro or sometimes wash them with the whites with oxi-clean and wahsing soda along with my detergent. I love them and they last for years. Yes they can get dingy and colorless. For that reason I like to make white. They can be bleached.


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

There are so many patterns out there that I once tried making 20 different ones, in a heavier yarn and larger needle and colors that matched my kitchen, sewed them together and made a great rug for my kitchen. It's really pretty because of all the different patterns. The next one I'm going to experiment with using cotton and doubling or triple the yarn. One nice thing is that it is so portable and you get a sense of accomplishment often during the process.


----------



## mrsglobe (Mar 31, 2011)

donna2kayak said:


> How many of you make and use washcloths yourself? How well do they hold up? AND... One more question. What kind of cotton yarn would you suggest? I think I have some buried somewhere??


I make my own washcloths--use Lily's Sugar 'n' Cream. They feel wonderful on the skin--nubby yet soft, very absorbent. So far have held up well. I like to go down a couple of needle sizes (usually use a 5 or 6 instead of 7 or 8 as given in most of the patterns I have) in order to get a tighter fabric. And for that reason one of my favorite patterns is the Lacy Picot Swirl Cloth

http://foothillsofthegreatsmokymountains.blogspot.com/2007/08/lacy-picot-swirl-cloth.html

Fast, easy, sturdy, and pretty.


----------



## jsprad (Feb 18, 2011)

I make and use dishcloths, a LOT!! I use Peaches and Creme, mostly for the kitchen use. Hobby Lobby has a cotton yarn that is much softer. I use it mostly for washcloths for the bath. I have found that my washcloths and dishcloths can be washed in the washing machine, and put in the dryer. They hold up very well. I'm using some that I made years ago.
Have fun making dishcloths!!


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

I gave up other cloths after starting to make my own, I mainly use sugar & Cream ( often on sale at various craft stores) and the www.dishcothandwashclothmania.com site. So many freely shared wonderful patterns in a huge variety; I suggest you get printer ink if yours is low and have time to browse! Have fun! I grew up with sponges too but find I like the cloth better for cleaning them , I just wash mine along with our towels.


----------



## b4tunee (Aug 28, 2011)

I have enjoyed making wash/dish cloths for many many years. They hold up so well made with 100% cotton. Over time they loose their color and turn gray but are still as strong as when made. Fill the sink with some warm water and add some good bleach and they loose their gray color before your eyes. Wash in the washing machine otherwise. Don't be afraid of the bleach it doesn't seem to hurt, I do it often to keep them pristene and kills bacteria also, what a plus. Happy knitting.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

donna2kayak said:


> How many of you make and use washcloths yourself? How well do they hold up? AND... One more question. What kind of cotton yarn would you suggest? I think I have some buried somewhere??


I use sugar and cream cotton, I make them I use them they last way longer than anything else bought in stores. Even paper towels..such waist. I also give them as gifts.


----------



## grammatat (Jun 8, 2011)

I make them now, but 10 years ago we were visiting family in Minnesota and received a couple as gifts. They don't look terrific anymore but I still have them and they still work well.



donna2kayak said:


> How many of you make and use washcloths yourself? How well do they hold up? AND... One more question. What kind of cotton yarn would you suggest? I think I have some buried somewhere??


----------



## jelun (Jan 26, 2011)

It is absolutely a great way to try new stitches. 
I make cloths for everything. 
Depending on my mood I will frog if i am not feeling like going back I just switch it out and make myself a cleaning rag. 
I have also begun making those mop covers for the Swiffer. They work very well (knitting with 2 strands) and save both money and filling the trash with pads.



LadyDi said:


> I consider myself still a beginner and love making dishcloths. A quick sense of accomplishment and a good way to practice. Hope to graduate this fall to a shawl..


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

Well, I guess I am just going to have to break down and try them. I always thought them silly so never made any but after all the comments on KP, think I must re-think. Thanks everyone for all the comments. You have convinced me to give them a try.


----------



## donna2kayak (Aug 25, 2011)

I put down my cables today.. I am going to knit up some dishcloths. I found some bernat cotton tots yarn and some sugar and cream.. Woo hoo!!


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

donna2kayak said:


> How many of you make and use washcloths yourself? How well do they hold up? AND... One more question. What kind of cotton yarn would you suggest? I think I have some buried somewhere??


I love them. I knit and crochet the cloths. So far the thicker ones are the best. For the bath they lather real well. Mine have held up good thru use and multiple washings. I use 100% cotton. I found a couple of balls of a 75% cotton and 25% blend. Just finished one yesterday so I don't know yet how that will work. It knitted up like the pure and felt about the same, but have yet to see if it is as absorbant. I've given them to friends per thier request and they love them to clean and do dishes with them.


----------



## RUSTYDANCER66 (Apr 1, 2011)

washing dishes, then into the utility hamper for laundering, no smelly sponges here! I practice all the new stitches I want to master both knit and crochet--love the sense of accomplishment. Then I know i can incorporate the design/stitch into something else!! Always use the cotton on sale, until cotton went sky high with coupons i usually got 2 cloths for about one dollar. My granddaughter even took a few well washed ones home yesterday as she like the idea of a bigger thing in her hand then the sponges her economical mom cuts in half!!! she discovered the cloth evens scrubs off the stuck on stuff!!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I make lots of washcloths for the grandkids. My oldest grandson has very bad skin, eczema, especially in the winter, and he thinks "grandma's cloths" are the softest. They hold up great, my daughter hasn't had any complaints, and my son-in-law grabs one of the kid's cloths whenever he gets the chance! I use Bernat cottontots for them. One skein can usually make 3 washcloths. I get the cute patterns for free on Ravelry. Just finished a ghost and an abc one yesterday.


----------



## Debbie Bishoff (Feb 22, 2011)

bonmouse65 said:


> There are so many patterns out there that I once tried making 20 different ones, in a heavier yarn and larger needle and colors that matched my kitchen, sewed them together and made a great rug for my kitchen. It's really pretty because of all the different patterns. The next one I'm going to experiment with using cotton and doubling or triple the yarn. One nice thing is that it is so portable and you get a sense of accomplishment often during the process.


Great idea! I thought of doing something similar to make a summer afghan. With all the cute patterns I thought I could make something suited for my family's interests (gardening, pets, insects, etc.) I envisioned crocheting the squares together with an airy net join...but I never got past the "envisioning stage" (OK, so I bought the yarn...) Does anyone know of a pattern that connects knitted squares with lacy crochet? I'd love to find one! :-D


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

After many many many years of neither crocheting or knitting, I decided to try out some patterns I saw on the Lion Brand site - I also found some cotton which I inherited and started to make dishcloths, then I made placemats, I even made a mop cover to pick up dust!!! Then I got braver and started crocheting and knitting other things. I think this was the confidence booster I needed after the oh so many times my mom impatiently ripped my attempts at scarves, hats and mitts. Now I learned by myself (with the help of the internet) and I am perfectly capable to frog my work myself!!!!


----------



## bearland53 (Jul 3, 2011)

I am actually in the process of making potholders using 100% cotton. Lots of my neighbors have Christmas gatherings and we always bring a small gift + a food item. This year it will be 2 matching potholders. They are round and about 9" in diameter - double ply.


----------



## Jeannie6 (Apr 7, 2011)

I use Sugar and Cream, since it's the most available. And so many colors! Just throw them in the washer and dryer. I don't use them for washing dishes, but I have one by the sink at all times -- I use it to dry my hands or sometimes to dry small items like a spoon or small glass. I do use them in the bathroom for drying off the counter top or sometimes to set things on. I usually make some Christmas cloths and use them as Christmas doilies.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

I made a scrubbie (called a tawashi) from acrylic yarn. I have two friends who suffer from psoriasis,for whom I make washcloths also from acrylic. The reason they like them so much is that they are a tiny bit "scratchier" than cotton,and can be used to exfoliate the skin and remove the dead skin before putting their medication on. It is painless, unlike other methods they have used. The scrubbie of course was also "rougher" than cotton, and therefore better than cotton for dish/pot scrubbing.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I have used the Sugar and Cream and they hold up beautifully for many uses and I have been 'requested" as gifts by many.


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

I make washcloths all the time. They last forever. I like to use Hobby Lobby's "I Love This Cotton". It is very soft.


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Wash as you wash other washcloths and towels.
> If used in the kitchen, do not be surprised if - over time - they all turn a dingy grey, no matter what the initial colour (excepting black. Black stays black!). My step-mother loved them to pieces, but only used them in the kitchen. I love them for washcloths in the bath, and for that purpose, I knit them on smaller needles than usually suggested for dishcloths.


I love these dish clothes! When they do start to get dingy, I either swish them around in a bowl with some bleach & water for a minute or spray them with Clorox Clean-up and rinse them out. The colors barely fade, but the dinginess does!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Sugar and Creme... I don't actually wash my dishes with them, but use them as kitchen towels and even trivets to set hot pots on. They last a long time, but may fade after a lot of washings (like any towel...)


----------



## Preacher's Wife (Apr 11, 2011)

donna2kayak said:


> How many of you make and use washcloths yourself? How well do they hold up? AND... One more question. What kind of cotton yarn would you suggest? I think I have some buried somewhere??


I personally like the Bernat 100% cotton yarn. They last forever! Some people complain of them becoming "smelly" but I use a clean one everyday, and wash the dirty ones in the washing machine. I have no problems with smelly dishclothes. My 2 daughters have requested some for Christmas - they make wonderful gifts!


----------



## J-Jean (Jul 30, 2011)

I have made several dishtowels that button over a cabinet handle. I have used Peaches n' Creme as well as Sugar n' Cream. Walmart carries 14 ounce cones of Peaches n' Creme in various ombre colors.


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

i use mosty sugar n'cream for dish cloths. been making, givinbg and using for years. they hold up very well, even though the darker colors do fade over time. but they're still useable. for face cloths i use cotton chenille by crystal palace yarns, use double strands and knit w/ sz. 10 or 10 1/2 needle. have given many spa baskets with these and are constantly ask for more of both dish and face cloths. i lucked out recently when my lys put the remainder of their chenille on sale for 75% off. i bought all the had, about 11 balls/skeins. racso


----------



## vernagreenan (Aug 7, 2011)

I have dish cloths made from Peaches & Creme cotton that I have been using for 5 years. They go through the washer and dryer just fine. Love them.


----------



## dcwel (May 17, 2011)

I use peaches n cream and both knit and crochet them. They hold up very well. If they aren't done with a very tight tension they will dry quickly which I like with a dishcloth.......And what a great way to try a new pattern.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Peaches and cream yarn and they last forever! I knit them as gifts, party favors, etc. Everyone loves them and asks for more. Many use them as personal wash clothes for the bath some for the kitchen. I have one in my kitchen that I have abused so badly and it just keeps hanging in there, looking great. My kids refuse to use theirs because they say they are too pretty to use. They just hang them as decor!


----------



## joecata (Aug 22, 2011)

I use peaches & cream yarn and dish cloth hold up very well..better then store bought! :-D


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

if you like making those squares I think the ones made from cotton like Jessica Jean suggested would make a real cute rug sewn together like that.. also if you want you could use other types of yarn and make a throw out of them or even a scarf... there are so many cute patterns out there and from what I have done if your going to make some with patterns like houses or butterflys, what ever it is you should use a solid color... it shows up best that way..


----------



## chrisboldo (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi,
I too love knit dishcloths and wash cloths for dishes and bathing. So easy to do in an evening. I make these and am planning to make spa baskets for a few friends and family members for xmas this year. I also make old fashion soaps, lotions ect... and these hand knit cloths will be the perfect last touch. They are all I'll use now.

Chrisboldo
Central TX


----------



## medtrans56 (Mar 13, 2011)

I love to make them. They seem to hold up very good. I use Peaches and Cream or I Love This Cotton found at Hobby Lobby.


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

I use peaches and cream cotton yarn for all my dish cloths. I have been making them for my daughter and daughter in laws for Christmas gifts and they just love them. My daughter says that when they are wet, they don't smell like a normal dish cloth does. If you have a Michael's store in your area they sometimes have 4 for $5.00 for the Peaches and cream - that's when I stock up. Good luck! They are fun to make and work up quickly.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> I have quite a few dish cloth patterns and would love to make some but I have always used a sponge. Are people using dish cloths to actually wash dishes or to dry them. Seems like food and other yucky stuff would get caught in the yarn. Can anyone tell me how they use them. I grew up with sponges.


I use Peaches N Cream yarn from WalMart. I have several dozen They hold up well and the yucky stuff rinses out easily under running water. I then drape them over the washing machine edge to dry before throwing them in to await the next wash. I find them much more sanitary than the sponges, cheaper too. When learning a new stitch you can practice in the cotton and have a new dish rag as well. They even work well as Swiffer pads. Wet or dry.


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

I make hand knit cotton cloths for a lot of uses-dish cloths, face cloths, coasters, swiffer cloth, and have made some round cotton cloths for doilies. Also, add some tulle and make hand knit "scrubbies." I start a cloth when I'm tired of all my other projects, and they are small so easy to carry around. And, my friends love coming over and selecting a new cloth for themselves!


----------



## Serene Knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

donna2kayak said:


> How many of you make and use washcloths yourself? How well do they hold up? AND... One more question. What kind of cotton yarn would you suggest? I think I have some buried somewhere??


Ok, here goes. For dish cloths I use the coarser, cheaper cottons because when washing dishes or wiping counters coarse is more effective. 
For wash cloths and guest towels I juse either cotton/bamboo or cotton/linen blends because they are softer and kinder to the skin.
If you are just trying out making dish cloths use whatever you have on hand because it is all a grand experiment, anyway. Next time you go to the store, finger the different kinds of cotton and cotton blend yarns...you'll see the difference.
Hand knit cloths stand up just fine and can easily be washed and thrown in the dryer. At first, they will shrink up just a bit, but that is fine, it helps them keep their shape.
The beauty of knitting dish/wash cloths is that you can try out new stitches or pattern on a small project to decide if you like it or not. Then you have a usable item when you are done. I usually keep a stack of knitted clothes on the counter when family comes over. Invariably at least one person will say, "Oh, I love this! May I take it?" Yup, that's what they are there for!


----------



## connietoo (May 10, 2011)

I only use handmade dishcloths!! I use "Grandmothers Favorite Dishcloth" pattern. Google it. I always have one to knit with me all the time in case I have waiting time. All my friends and family have a bunch too. I always give them as shower gifts.
Connie


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

I always have a pile of them around too, and my friends and family think it's a special treat when I say, "take one!" They do last forever, and I agree that it's a great and inexpensive way to try out a new pattern or design. Lately I've been using up all of my cotton left-over yarn for coasters, knitting them in a seed stitch. They absorb the moisture from the glass and leave my table dry. I love 'em!


----------



## susie c (Jun 12, 2011)

a dermatologist who shops at my lys buys linen, says it is great for face/wash cloths.


----------



## Ve'el (Jun 12, 2011)

donna2kayak said:


> How many of you make and use washcloths yourself? How well do they hold up? AND... One more question. What kind of cotton yarn would you suggest? I think I have some buried somewhere??


I made several dish/wash cloths this summer (primarily because of the heat in Texas this summer and they are small) and used several brands of cotton yarn. I really liked Sugar & Cream cotton for the cloths best. I think the texture is more what I wanted. Hobby Lobby's "I Love This Cotton" was really soft but I liked the Sugar & Cream better.

Having said all that, be aware that making cloths can be addictive. I played lots of different stitches and learned a lot about different the textures. I prefer the ones that are reversible where I didn't put a border on them, but I love using all of them - especially the ones I use to wash my face. My grandkids love them for their baths.

Have fun making and using them.

Ve'el


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Florida Gal said:
> 
> 
> > I have quite a few dish cloth patterns and would love to make some but I have always used a sponge. Are people using dish cloths to actually wash dishes or to dry them. Seems like food and other yucky stuff would get caught in the yarn. Can anyone tell me how they use them. I grew up with sponges.
> ...


Dishclothes can hold bacteria too if they are used more than one time. Anything that holds moisture and especiallyif in an environment with organic matter - like food can have bacteria. 
I always make mine in white cotton so I can throw in the washer with a little bleach. Not as pretty as the wonderful colors but they dont turn gray.
Or sometimes I put them in a bowl with a little water and white vinegar and zap them in the microwave for a minute or so. Same for sponges. The steam and vinegar also cleans the microwave without scrubbing.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

mrsglobeI make my own washcloths--use Lily's Sugar 'n' Cream. They feel wonderful on the skin--nubby yet soft said:


> Mrs. Globe, I am trying to perfect my washcloths (making them for the bath) and was wondering the benefit of going to a size 5 or 6 needle for knitting them. Does it make for softer cloths or cloths that don't stretch? I made one for my sister and she loves it, but she did say it stretched when it got wet. I'm just curious as to why using smaller needles. Thank you. Barbara


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

I make washcloths and use them for my face. The yarn I use is the Aunt Lydia type mercerized cotton for bedspreads in color. I use a number 2 needle and make them any size. They are good for the face in that they exfoliate the skin. Have made many for Christmas presents and have stated for face only. These would not make very good dishcloths. Have had many comments on these facecloths.


----------



## jmoster80 (Mar 18, 2011)

I must agree with all you--they are fun and addictive and you can never have too many!


----------



## Smargit (Apr 2, 2011)

For dishcloths, I like to use an more open pattern so that the cloths dry faster and don't clog up with food, etc. I always rinse them well after using and they don't get musty and smelly. After a few days, I throw them in the wash. As washcloths, I like to use a tighter knit. I often give them as hostess or small gifts along with a bar of creamy soap, like trader Joe's Honey and Oatmeal soap -- two bars for $1.49 and wonderful. Any 100% cotton should do well. There's gizillions of free patterns on the web and they're lots of fun to knit.


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

I have been using a dishcloth my grandmother made. Don't know how old it is but she died 33 years ago. She was thrifty and a recycler so I suspect it may have been made from string. It is indeed gray but in perfect condition.


----------



## Timeflies54 (May 30, 2011)

I have made many dish clothes also. I am making matching dishtowels/dish clothes right now for a wedding shower. I found some yellow Sugar "n Cream @ Walmart. One of those big cones-14OZ for $4. I had some orange that was on clearance also. Using the two colors together, Yellow with orange trim and orange with yellow trim. They look very nice. My DIL's love them. I give them as Christmas gifts to them. I make scrubbies to match.


----------



## rubydialynn (May 9, 2011)

If you have a Hobby Lobby close by they have the best cotton. Called "I Love That cotton". It is sooo soft and nice to work with. I use my dish cloths all the time and have a big zip lock bag full. My daughter in law and daughter love them to and are always wanting more. They hold up good. The darker the colors the more they fade over time. But, the light colors don't seem to have that problem......... Lynn


----------



## Jansk (May 1, 2011)

Just wash the dishes like you would use the sponge. The bits don't get caught. I always rinse mine out well after each use and then throw them in the washing machine with the towels. The one's I have I knit 2 years ago and apart from losing their colour they are fine. I used Bernat handicraft cotton that I bought on holiday in Canada but I can't get it in England.

Enjoy your cloths, they are well worth making,

Jan


----------



## rubydialynn (May 9, 2011)

I bought a bunch of the Christmas color cotton yarns and came up with all kinds of ways to mix and match them. People love them for gifts don't they?...... Lynn


----------



## rubydialynn (May 9, 2011)

These work up very nice....


----------



## connietoo (May 10, 2011)

where is this pattern??? LOVE IT


----------



## joannav (Jul 16, 2011)

YES I was just e-mailing my daughter about this and sent her link to this page in forum--YES YES pattern locate please and thanks!!


----------



## marceme (Aug 25, 2011)

there is a dishcloth challenge on net it is run by maggie weldon she has about 240 free patterns to copy on the site and it is the BESTFREECROCHET.com no caps though... i dont make and use them i make and give away... she has a neat site of lots of different things... you can use SUGAR AND CREAM OR A YARN THAT HOBBY LOBBY HAS IT IS VERY MUCH NICER>>>
you can also search net if maggies patterns are not what you are looking for OR LION>>> there are also SITES THAT DO KNIT ONES THAT I COULD DO even though im not good at knitting... ... well out of here it is one o 6 have to go get my dogies and bring them in...


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

I have used different types of yarn. I like the lily sugar and cream cotton. It is soft and can be used for either wash cloth or dish cloth. I just recently started knitting wash/dish clothes. I used worsted yarn and it is a bit scratchy for me. I think from now on I will use cotton yarn when I can find the extra money to buy some more as my stash is getting low on the sugar and cream and peaches and cream which I have also.


----------



## VarinaM (Feb 19, 2011)

I have a lot of patterns that I've saved for washcloths. Really cute patterns in the cloth.. cat, school house, fish, etc. Let me know if anyone wants them. Can I download them on here somewhere?


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

Last year I gave a dish cloth to my son's girlfriend. She's well into her 50's. It was a plain Sugar'n'Cream pattern. My son said she was so pleased she arranged it on her coffee table. So recently I made a new one for her of green striped yarn in a flower pattern. My son said she immediately put the old one away and replaced it with the new floral pattern dish cloth. She is so funny. He gave her diamond earrrings and the next day she put them in a safety deposit box and bought herself some fake ones to wear. I crocheted a lovely afgan for a Christmas gift for her...that's in a cedar chest. Well, at best she appreciates my gifts, and his.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

mrsglobe said:


> donna2kayak said:
> 
> 
> > How many of you make and use washcloths yourself? How well do they hold up? AND... One more question. What kind of cotton yarn would you suggest? I think I have some buried somewhere??
> ...


Thanks so much for the link - lost my pattern and could not remember the name to search!


----------



## marceme (Aug 25, 2011)

i would like this pattern too where can i find it it is beautiful


----------



## marceme (Aug 25, 2011)

i would like this pattern also i thought i replied maybe it didnt go through... pleae give me the link or if it is your private pattern CAN YOU EMAIL IT TO ME THANK S HUGS ME


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

Had to laugh, Mernie. I gave my daughter-in-law several white dishcloths and she insists on calling them "doilies" and uses them as such. So I made her colored dishcloths figuring this was something I WOULD win. She finally tried one and is now hooked. She uses a blue one for her windows, a yellow one for a dust rag, multi-colored ones for dishes but the white ones are still "doilies!"


----------



## marceme (Aug 25, 2011)

that is totally beautiful my smom sells anything i make for her and the family...


----------



## marceme (Aug 25, 2011)

not if they are coprighted by someone else are you talking about your own creations YES IF THEY ARE YOURS AND I WOULD LOVE TO HAAAAAAAAAVE them expceially i saw the purple one erlier im looking for that link soeoe said they had that link SOMEONE>>>


----------



## rubydialynn (May 9, 2011)

http://krisknits.blogspot.com/2007/12/christmas-dishcloth-story.html
The only changes I made was that I use a #6 needle (USA)


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

I love it!! So you understand the comical aspects of this gift giving. I am sitting here giggling at idea of the blue dishcloth on the windows! I also made this woman a golf-club cover, which she will not take with her she golfs! I really thought I won that time...


kerrie35094 said:


> Had to laugh, Mernie. I gave my daughter-in-law several white dishcloths and she insists on calling them "doilies" and uses them as such. So I made her colored dishcloths figuring this was something I WOULD win. She finally tried one and is now hooked. She uses a blue one for her windows, a yellow one for a dust rag, multi-colored ones for dishes but the white ones are still "doilies!"


----------



## jmoster80 (Mar 18, 2011)

You can use nice cone yarn for them and that is usually cheaper than buying 50 grams at a time.


Jansk said:


> Just wash the dishes like you would use the sponge. The bits don't get caught. I always rinse mine out well after each use and then throw them in the washing machine with the towels. The one's I have I knit 2 years ago and apart from losing their colour they are fine. I used Bernat handicraft cotton that I bought on holiday in Canada but I can't get it in England.
> 
> Enjoy your cloths, they are well worth making,
> 
> Jan


----------



## indygram (Jun 11, 2011)

I had a friend who was in her 80s when she gave me some knitted dishclothes. I still have a couple and we were friends in the mid-1980s (they are a bit discolored but still do the job). I just can't part with them yet. My girls always tell me if you want to make me something for the holidays I can always use the dishclothes. They like them better than scrubbers. I sometimes wrap them up with a jar of home made jam. There are so many things you can do with them.


----------



## shula (Feb 20, 2011)

I make wash clothes all the time especially to break up knitting a pattern which requires a lot of concentration. The wash clothes are a stress release for me and I do use them and give them as small gifts with home made soaps. 

I use any inexpensive cotton yarn from various places. Have used the cotton yarn from Lion's Brand, Walmart or cotton yarn from yard sales and they have all stood up to use, washing machines and dryers.

Shula


----------



## mamasuzie (Jul 13, 2011)

I use Peaches and Cream (cotton). They also have some scented ones now. I gave as gifts to my choir last year and they were appreciated. Wash machine friendly and last "forever".


----------



## mvonins (Jul 21, 2011)

I have made and use them for years. Love them. Give lots away as small token gifts to neighbors, friends, etc.
I use Sugar N Cream or Peaches N Cream 100% cotton yarn. The only problem is the color does fade away after my husband washes them with bleach. But other than the color they wash well, last a long time, and really, really do a good job of wiping up .


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

As my Mom got older (probably about the age I am now!) she would sit with family and/or friends who were hospitalized. She knit dishcloths by the bagful, round ones that look somewhat like the picot one. She gave them to her kids for gifts and one year before she passed, she decided to give them to her grandkids for Christmas. The grandkids wouldn't even let their mothers see what ones they got....I guess for fear that we would take them.
Eventually, Mom forgot how to knit so one of my sisters and I learned the pattern and carried on. Good memories.


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm only 6 months into knitting and I bought a Leisure Arts heart dishcloth pattern book after making one scarf. I fell in love with them and made all of the ones in that booklet in between making other things. I gave each of my 5 sisters and a sister-in-law one. They love them and asked for more.

Now I'm making different shaped dishcloths. They are fun and I feel such a sense of accomplishment when i have finished one which I think was a little difficult. I love using them, too. I change cloths every day or so, so I can never have too many. One day, I may just weave them all together and make an afghan.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

VarinaM said:


> I have a lot of patterns that I've saved for washcloths. Really cute patterns in the cloth.. cat, school house, fish, etc. Let me know if anyone wants them. Can I download them on here somewhere?


I would love the patterns, especially the cat! Please post if not too much trouble, or you can PM me.

Thanks so much!!! :thumbup:


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Karey Hathcock said:


> Can they be washed in the washing machine? That is what I plan to do with mine. I, too, have begun making them and will give them to my sisters in a kitchen basket that I will put together for them at Chistmas. Sponges also hold yucky stuff.


I wash mine in with the white towel bleach load. They get a little faded, but not so much as you might think. And after all, the are only dishcloths. :wink:


----------



## jogs4201 (Jan 31, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Wash as you wash other washcloths and towels.
> If used in the kitchen, do not be surprised if - over time - they all turn a dingy grey, no matter what the initial colour (excepting black. Black stays black!). My step-mother loved them to pieces, but only used them in the kitchen. I love them for washcloths in the bath, and for that purpose, I knit them on smaller needles than usually suggested for dishcloths.


That is a great way to keep them separate -- thanks for the tip :idea:


----------



## canon (Feb 15, 2011)

I have made them for years for myself and others. All of us agree they are the best. Any worsted weight cotton yarn will do. I use Sugar & Cream as it is most readily available. They are a great project for travel.


----------



## KrazyKatLadee (Feb 21, 2011)

I use mine as polishing cloths. One for spreading and smoothing out the liquid furniture polish, then one for the actual polishing, after the liquid has dried. I use a smaller needle than usual when knitting them, makes the fabric finer and smoother, but they still knit up fast.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi Donna...welcome to the forum...
I have been knitting and crocheting dishcloths with matching teatowels and washcloths for many years now..I cannot remember ever throwing one away or recycling one...They are far superior to any other cloths I have purchased....even hubby loves them...
This is what I do..
For better sets (dishcloths and matching teatowels) I use CotLin or Dishie from KnitPicks..a nicer smoother cotton and you can make the pretty lacy or cable designs...
For everyday wear I just use the peaches and cream or any reasonably priced skein or cone of cotton I buy at WalMart, JoAnns etc..
There are just a gabillion freebie patterns for all of the above..
I find after a challenging shawl, sweater or any pattern I am knitting that is either frustrating or boring me I have to grab and knit or crochet a dishcloth or 2 just to do some mindless knitting or to try a new pattern I might use for a larger knitted item.
Oooh almost forgot...to set the color for the beautiful colored ones...I soak them in vinegar for an hour or so before washing or using them for the first time. (one part vinegar to 10 parts water)

Hope that helps a bit.

Hugs,

Camilla



donna2kayak said:


> I put down my cables today.. I am going to knit up some dishcloths. I found some bernat cotton tots yarn and some sugar and cream.. Woo hoo!!


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

I am workiling on a prayer shawl for my SIL and it is getting quite boring -- one evening cruising the web I found a prayer dishcloth! It made me giggle. I'm still working on the shawl. 

One way to make a pattern in your dishcloths is to take any charted pattern, and do the background in purl or knit and the picture in the opposite.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

I would be very annoyed...


marceme said:


> that is totally beautiful my smom sells anything i make for her and the family...


----------



## donna2kayak (Aug 25, 2011)

I have just about finished my first cloth.. Too much to do around here to sit and knit. Maybe I will finish it later!?
It is nice to have something small and easy to make in between the bigger projects.


----------



## Annsb (May 16, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> I have quite a few dish cloth patterns and would love to make some but I have always used a sponge. Are people using dish cloths to actually wash dishes or to dry them. Seems like food and other yucky stuff would get caught in the yarn. Can anyone tell me how they use them. I grew up with sponges.


They work great! Food does not get caught in the yarn because I always clean off the yucky stuff before I put the dishes in the water. I use sugar and cream and it is very inexpensive and on sale a lot of times.


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> I have quite a few dish cloth patterns and would love to make some but I have always used a sponge. Are people using dish cloths to actually wash dishes or to dry them. Seems like food and other yucky stuff would get caught in the yarn. Can anyone tell me how they use them. I grew up with sponges.


I've heard that sponges carry much more bacteria than dishcloths.


----------



## NMKnittinggrani (Jun 25, 2011)

I too us Peaches and Cream or Sugar and Cream cotton. Get mine at Wal Mart for $1.77 a ball and one skein makes two cloths.


----------



## Jillpr (Mar 15, 2011)

I made some this Spring with both peaches and cream and sugar and cream and love all that I made. I am now a true convert and won't use anything else for washing my dishes and counter tops. Truly love them. Hold up very well. Haven't tried them for the bath as yet; afraid they won't be as soft as needed. :?


----------



## jsprad (Feb 18, 2011)

I made some for the bath using Hobby Lobby's I Love This Cotton yarn. It's very soft. You'll love it.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

what size needles do you use for dishcloths and what size needles do you use for bathcloths? Is there any benefit from using a larger needle (say a #9) or a smaller needle(like a #5)?


----------



## sluse (Aug 7, 2011)

I've made a lot of these out of any 100% cotton that is usually left over from making cotton sweaters. They are virtually indestructable..,.they've gotten caught in my garbage disposal & when I pulled them out...still in 1 piece! After using 1 for a few days(washing/rinsing dishes) I will put it in the microwave for a minute on high... just like I do all the sponges I use. Kills the bacteria.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> I have quite a few dish cloth patterns and would love to make some but I have always used a sponge. Are people using dish cloths to actually wash dishes or to dry them. Seems like food and other yucky stuff would get caught in the yarn. Can anyone tell me how they use them. I grew up with sponges.


Sponges are actually much less sanitary than the dishcloths, which can be machine washed and dried at high heat (and bleached, if you make white ones) and don't get any yuckier than the sponges. I use Sugar and Cream yarn and make them for my daughter as well. They hold up MUCH better than most commercial dishcloths, and of course can be used as washcloths for the bath too. As for stuff getting caught in them, that's more of a problem (in my experience) with crocheted cloths or those with openwork than with more tightly knitted ones. Besides, whatever does get caught can usually be rinsed out and of course it all comes out in the wash(ing machine). I personally haven't used sponges in years and never will again.


----------



## susie c (Jun 12, 2011)

i think i may have posted before that if you use a little bleach in your dish water, there should be less concern about bacteria in the cloth. i run my kitchen sponge thru the dishwasher and then about ninety seconds in the microwave to discourage bacteria.


----------



## turtles (Aug 28, 2011)

Have made 100's of the dish cloths. Give them as Christmas gifts, brides gifts as well as baby gifts. One of my kids likes to use them to wash the children's hands and face after eating. Use them one day and throw in the wash. They last many years!!! 
Knit mine with peaches & cream now.


----------



## Firefightersmom (Apr 25, 2011)

I am even making a dish towel right now. I saw where someone did on here.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Firefightersmom said:


> I am even making a dish towel right now. I saw where someone did on here.


I am 80% done on a matching set of hot pad, 2 dish clothes and finishing up dish towel. Had a small stroke a little over a week ago, but am slowly finishing up towel for nephews wedding gift on sept 17. The race is on. I am using Peaches and Cream. I will post when done with all. 2nd main knitting project ever. They are easy to do.


----------



## suzireece (Aug 23, 2011)

I also use Peaches and Cream for dishcloths. I have been practicing my tension, as I am a beginner. The 1st dishcloth I made was on size 8 needles. I had a very loose tension. It shrunk up in the dryer and is great now. I have just finished one w/ size 6 needles working on my tension. Much tighter and looks much better. I have washed it out by hand and hung it to dry, but I have not used it yet. I have a feeling it will be a better cloth because it has tighter tension. Love the 100% cotton. Made one out of acrylic once and thru it in the trash after one use. And cotton doesn't hold the bacteria like sponges. Good luck out there.


----------



## Firefightersmom (Apr 25, 2011)

Good for you Jacki that even with a health problem you are enjoying your hobby. That is wonderful


----------



## granniex5 (Aug 28, 2011)

I have been making dish clothes for 40 years, always using Peaches & Cream or Sugar & Cream. I have started others making them also. My suggestion is don't start giving them as a gift or you will never get done. Everyone wants more. Enjoy knitting them and using them thery are wonderful.


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

for all you dish cloth makers/users. i keep a pump bottle of anti-bacterial soap ( a scent that i like) at my sink and when i'm finished wiping cabinets, etc. i use a little of that and rinse and hang. stays fresh a lot longer. racso


----------



## jsprad (Feb 18, 2011)

Hope you get well soon.


----------



## jsprad (Feb 18, 2011)

Dish towels are nice to make too. They make a nice gift with a matching cloth. I've made dishtowels to be used as fingertip, or hand towels for the bathroom. They last forever.


----------



## sbknitter (Jan 30, 2011)

I love making and using handmade knitted dishcloths.Peaches and cream works well for me and I can get it locally without having to go online or travel too far.After the dishcloths start looking faded they make great rags .Everyone I know loves them too.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

racso said:


> for all you dish cloth makers/users. i keep a pump bottle of anti-bacterial soap ( a scent that i like) at my sink and when i'm finished wiping cabinets, etc. i use a little of that and rinse and hang. stays fresh a lot longer. racso


I have read that widespread use of anti-bacterial soap is actually contributing to the development of stronger, potentially more dangerous bacteria in the same way that overuse of antibiotics has helped more deadly germs to evolve, since only the strongest survive to breed. I'm not a scientist but it makes sense to me; that's why I don't use those soaps any more. You'd think they'd make us safer, but apparently it's just the opposite.


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

I love making dishcloths!i use Sugar n' Cream. I am always making them.I too have made them for baby wash cloths w/ al little animal on it.Recently downloaded some patterns off of ravlry with fruits & made it for my niece.My SIL loves using them for her to wipe her face & during bath time. It's a good way for her to learn colors & names of fruit!
I also sell my dishcloths @ a boutique some friends & I hold twice a year & they are usually the first to go!


----------



## ralac71 (Jun 1, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> I have quite a few dish cloth patterns and would love to make some but I have always used a sponge. Are people using dish cloths to actually wash dishes or to dry them. Seems like food and other yucky stuff would get caught in the yarn. Can anyone tell me how they use them. I grew up with sponges.


You can use them for both washing and drying. I'm in the process of making some larger ones for drying. One advantage they have over sponges is that they dry out faster than sponges and carry less bacteria. You don't need to disinfect the dish cloths. For my dishes I use a moss stitch pattern. The bumps are good for scrubbing. I do keep a sponge with a scotch brite pad attached as my hubby refuses to use hand made things. I do most of the cleaning so it's no big deal.


----------



## Bean (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi there! I use Sugar and Cream yarn for mine and make them quite large, they are wonderful!
I make lots for friends and gifts with dish towels.


----------



## ralac71 (Jun 1, 2011)

E.ridenh. Check out the pic at this site. 
http://craftzine.com/curio/doilies/


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

ralac71 said:


> E.ridenh. Check out the pic at this site.
> http://craftzine.com/curio/doilies/


OMGoodness! I'd love to see the size of that crochet hook!!


----------



## turtles (Aug 28, 2011)

Usually use a 9 and sometimes a 10. Like the circle needles! Don't have to watch where the long end of the needle is!
Also start with one stitch and increase at the beginning of each row. After having 5 stitches on the needle I slip the first stitch, knit 1, yo 1, k to end. Repeat until 38 or 40 on needle then decrease. Makes a neat looking cloth!


----------



## noniann (Feb 6, 2011)

Cotton makes great dish cloths. I use thinner, softer cotton to make wash cloths & small cloths for removing makeup & face washing. They hold up well & wash well.


----------



## karenlynn (May 23, 2011)

They are so easy and quick...I use sugar and cream...about the same as peaches and cream. They have a tendency to get a little 'stinky' if you use them more than a day or so. You can make them without really thinking if you have made enough of them. Have fun!


----------



## martymcd (Mar 11, 2011)

I am still using a dishcloth I knit 15 years ago, and my mother (87) is using one she was given in the 40's!


----------



## Cgabby49 (Jan 30, 2011)

I make and use them all the time. I put them in the clothes washer & dryer every few days, just like any that you would by. Sponges seem to get stinky faster and they don't wash well. I usually use peaches and cream. I make the scrubby ones with craft rug yarn or nylon yarn and stick them in the dishwasher every few days. They come out just as clean as the dishes.


----------



## Barb Hotsko (Jul 12, 2011)

I have knitted wash/dish cloths for years and yes they are very sturdy and yes just throw them inthe washer, no muss no fuss. Note tho, if you soak them in bleach or chlorox water, they will lose all their color (imagine that) and you run the risk of the bleach eating the cotton fibers and will eventually get holes in them. I can't break my Dad from doing this! But since he's 91, he can do what he wants LOL :lol:


----------



## kctaxlady (Jun 5, 2011)

I have been making baby washclothes shaped like fish and pairing them with rubber ducks to give as small baby gifts . . . EVERYBODY is pregnant at work! Since being "green" is so popular lately, a washcloth for dishes made of natural cotton would make a nice gift.


----------



## Jean Edwards (May 30, 2011)

I use both, but sponges need to be washed daily in the dishwasher or nuked in the microwave. It seems just as easy to throw a dishcloth in the washing machine every day. I haven't actually knitted any yet, but it's on my 'todo' list!


----------



## bell (Jan 21, 2011)

Speaking of dish cloths. I have been thinking of makeing mine larger and would like to know if the way I am thinking of doing that is right. If the pattern is 10 plus 2 does that mean that I need to inceast the number of cast on by a number 
div. by 12 on each side then follow the pattern as writen?
Bell


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Karey Hathcock said:


> Can they be washed in the washing machine? That is what I plan to do with mine. I, too, have begun making them and will give them to my sisters in a kitchen basket that I will put together for them at Chistmas. Sponges also hold yucky stuff.


I always wash them in the washing machine and dryer......

I NEVER use Bleach........ 
What I do use is the NON-CHLORINE CLOROX......
and that keeps them from getting dingy or grey looking and still does NOT remove all the color......


----------



## Barb Hotsko (Jul 12, 2011)

when I first started making dishcloths, I got carried away one time and made one that was huge, about 12" across if not more. My father-in-law informed me that bigger was not better so be careful how big you go hahahaha


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

No, that means you multiply 10 by the number of repeats you want to use then add 2. If you want 4 patterns (repeats), you would CO 40 + 2. Does that make sense?


----------



## bell (Jan 21, 2011)

kerrie35094 said:


> No, that means you multiply 10 by the number of repeats you want to use then add 2. If you want 4 patterns (repeats), you would CO 40 + 2. Does that make sense?


Yes thank you for the quick answer. Bell


----------



## Kamputer (Jun 8, 2011)

I use any cotton I find and I put the wash clothes in the top rack of my dishwasher in order to sterilize them and keep them from spreading germs. The washer and dryer just doesn't get rid of E coli or other dangerous bacteria. The dishwasher does it just fine without any shrinking of the yarn. I use the wash clothes for wiping counters, washing pans or dishes, just about anything in the kitchen. I have another color one that I use for cleaning around the house. I like to color code them so they don't get confused like having the bathroom cleaner wash rag cleaning kitchen countertops...call me crazy but I don't like to do that..


----------



## Penny Tolsma (Jul 18, 2011)

I love making dishcloths and my goal is one a day. I use 
Red Heart cotton from Wallmart (large skein yields 9) I start casting on 4 stitches. row 1. knit 2-w.r,n, knit 
Row 2 knit 2 w.r.n. knit till end of needle. Repeat row 2 till you have 49 stitches.
Next row k1 w.r.n. knit 2 tog till end of needle
Repeat last row till 4 st left. bind off.

once you have experience, you can make all kinds of patterns till by using moss stitch or lace patterns as long as you keep your first 4 stitches the same. Good luck !

Penny T.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I too love making the dish/wash cloths and use them frequently for both .. I did discover that i like the bernat 100% cotton better than sugar n cream , it just seems not to fray as much .. but they are holding up great and i am working on a matching hand towel to go with them


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

mmg said:


> I love making dishcloths!i use Sugar n' Cream. I am always making them.I too have made them for baby wash cloths w/ al little animal on it.Recently downloaded some patterns off of ravlry with fruits & made it for my niece.My SIL loves using them for her to wipe her face & during bath time. It's a good way for her to learn colors & names of fruit!
> I also sell my dishcloths @ a boutique some friends & I hold twice a year & they are usually the first to go!


What's the going rate as I have friends who insist they pay for them.


----------



## ulmer-spatz (Mar 5, 2011)

I just started making dish and washclothes, i am using peaches and cream from WalMart, it is cheaper than HobbyLobby. My next one i will make larger and start with 60 cast on.
Have fun


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

jelun said:


> It is absolutely a great way to try new stitches.
> I make cloths for everything.
> Depending on my mood I will frog if i am not feeling like going back I just switch it out and make myself a cleaning rag.
> I have also begun making those mop covers for the Swiffer. They work very well (knitting with 2 strands) and save both money and filling the trash with pads.
> ...


Please where do or did you find the pattern for the swifter cover. Is it knit or crochet? Or can you share the pattern? I am looking for a knitted one.
I make all my dish cloths and love them. Some are several years old and greying but they still work. I sometimes like to put them in the dishwasher to get clean and then the micro with a dish of water for a couple of minutes to sterlize.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

VarinaM said:


> I have a lot of patterns that I've saved for washcloths. Really cute patterns in the cloth.. cat, school house, fish, etc. Let me know if anyone wants them. Can I download them on here somewhere?


I would love one for the cat to make for my DIL. Thank you.
Judy


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> jelun said:
> 
> 
> > It is absolutely a great way to try new stitches.
> ...


found a pattern on ravelry and allfreecrochet.com


----------



## ulmer-spatz (Mar 5, 2011)

how much do you sell your wash clothes? My girl friend and myself are starting this spring a craft basar(craft show). We do not have enough yet. But we both have a good bunch together. Knitter Picker schals, fabric cones with machine embroidery or without it, maper mache boxes, dish/wash clothes, felted clogs, baby cocoons.
We are having fun.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Hi Donna...welcome to the forum...
> I have been knitting and crocheting dishcloths with matching teatowels and washcloths for many years now..I cannot remember ever throwing one away or recycling one...They are far superior to any other cloths I have purchased....even hubby loves them...
> This is what I do..
> For better sets (dishcloths and matching teatowels) I use CotLin or Dishie from KnitPicks..a nicer smoother cotton and you can make the pretty lacy or cable designs...
> ...


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

jacki.reynolds3 said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> > jelun said:
> ...


Thanks


----------



## ralac71 (Jun 1, 2011)

The two is probably the border to keep it from curling. If you want to make it larger I would do it by the 10


----------



## ralac71 (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't think she uses one. Maybe when she starts one but in another pic I saw she was just using her hands. It's crazy cool


----------



## donna2kayak (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for all the great ideas and information. I love this place!


----------



## kctaxlady (Jun 5, 2011)

bell said:


> Speaking of dish cloths. I have been thinking of makeing mine larger and would like to know if the way I am thinking of doing that is right. If the pattern is 10 plus 2 does that mean that I need to inceast the number of cast on by a number
> div. by 12 on each side then follow the pattern as writen?
> Bell


That is not quite it. With 10+2, you first figure out how many units of 10 stitches you want to have and then add 2 to the result. That could be 12,22,32,42, etc. In this example, after you subtract 2, your result should always be divisible by 10.


----------



## Jillpr (Mar 15, 2011)

jsprad said:


> I made some for the bath using Hobby Lobby's I Love This Cotton yarn. It's very soft. You'll love it.


Thank-you so much jsprad for the hint. Will try it soon and will let you know how I like them. Jill
;-)


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Hi Donna...welcome to the forum...
> I have been knitting and crocheting dishcloths with matching teatowels and washcloths for many years now..I cannot remember ever throwing one away or recycling one...They are far superior to any other cloths I have purchased....even hubby loves them...
> This is what I do..
> For better sets (dishcloths and matching teatowels) I use CotLin or Dishie from KnitPicks..a nicer smoother cotton and you can make the pretty lacy or cable designs...
> ...


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I have been making and using my own dish cloths for about 15 years now. I have used whatever 100% cotton I can get my hands on. I have knitted and crocheted and so far of the 10 or so I have that I kept for my own use only 2 have gotten holes in them. I no longer use them for dishes, but one hangs under the sink in my bathroom and the other in my kitchen and I use them to scrub the floors.


----------



## SuesArmoire (Aug 3, 2011)

I just started making dishcloths and I've used Peaches & Cream, Lily Sugar & Creme, and I have some Lion brand cotton thread that I have not used yet. So far they have held up, but most of the ones I've made will be for sell when I get a stock pile of them made. I will check out the Baby Bees yarn at Hobby Lobby Donna Rae wrote about.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

kctaxlady said:


> I have been making baby washclothes shaped like fish and pairing them with rubber ducks to give as small baby gifts . . . EVERYBODY is pregnant at work! Since being "green" is so popular lately, a washcloth for dishes made of natural cotton would make a nice gift.


I love that idea!


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

SuesArmoire said:


> I just started making dishcloths and I've used Peaches & Cream, Lily Sugar & Creme, and I have some Lion brand cotton thread that I have not used yet. So far they have held up, but most of the ones I've made will be for sell when I get a stock pile of them made. I will check out the Baby Bees yarn at Hobby Lobby Donna Rae wrote about.


Watch all of the sites..... as Bernat Cotton is really nice, Herrschner's is nice too, and also Mary Maxim & Knit Picks; and all of them throw a lot of sales on them in the early Fall as well as other times of the year.......
CBCarol


----------



## lknowland (Mar 4, 2011)

I make them, use them, love them, give them away. Everyone I give them to loves them and they are cheap and easy. I too use peaches and creme!!! I have used softer cotton for babies as well.


----------



## Jillpr (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey all just got e-mail on big end of summer sale from Herrshner's and great sale on cotton yarn right now.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

My husband's aunt made several for me (too lazy to weave in the ends on the ones I've made), they are holding up well after 3 years use and work very well. I use mine for washing dishes, wiping tables and such.


----------



## grammasam (Jul 16, 2011)

I love the Sugar and Creme stripes. I have a favorite pattern that makes two-4 row pattern repeat per color of stripe. It looks like I changed colors, when actually the yarn did all the work. I make face cloths and hand towels for the bathroom.
I make dishcloths in colors of the season--orange for Halloween, red, green for Christmas, etc. Most of my decor in the house is red,white,and blue, so I have those too.


----------



## K. Bauer (Apr 21, 2011)

They are my carry along projects. I make them out of 100% cotton and the ones for me are small because my hands are real small for gifts I make them 7 X 7 or larger.


----------



## Meema (Feb 1, 2011)

I use them for dishes, and I like them to wash off the counters, because I don't see real well, and if there is someting on the counter that I can't see, the rag will drag on it, and it will take it up. I think they clean very well. I keep the ones that I have made a mistake, or don't like the color, and give the others away. I have been making picture ones, but I don't know what to do with them. I hate to use them to wash disnes.


----------



## Susabella (Apr 9, 2011)

I have made them with any kind of cotton yarn. I made lots of them in various holiday patterns for my daughters and they loved them, but they get smelly and the dark colors can't be bleached well. I have found that washing them in my white wash works well. I only make them now in light colors. I have some that are 5 years old and still going strong. I find that if I use them at home where I have a dishwasher, they need changing every day. If I use them at our summer place, without dishwasher, they stay fresh for a few days.


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

I have used chenille to make "spa clothes" and I love them!


----------



## grammatat (Jun 8, 2011)

We live in our motor home full time and of course I don't have a dishwasher - or I should say I AM the dishwasher! I have a lot of handmade dishcloths - some were gifts and others I made.
I do throw them in with a load of towels if I have a few that are "dirty", but I put a few drops of bleach in a little water in my kitchen sink and give them a short soak. It freshens them up nicely! I like to hang them on a towel rack to dry.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

grammasam, what is your 2 row pattern for the washcloths. I would really be interested and I thank you now for sharing your pattern.


----------



## donna2kayak (Aug 25, 2011)

I finally made one!


----------



## Jillpr (Mar 15, 2011)

I found a pattern ssomeone had posted on here yesterday and had some scrap cotton yarn I had from other dish cloths so sat down waiting for hubby to get home from work, and knitted another dish cloth in no time. Came out really pretty as I put different colors together. FUN!


----------



## grammasam (Jul 16, 2011)

Judyr- It's from Lion Brand patterns.
CO 46 sts. I use less when making a facecloth.
Rows 1 and 2 Knit
Rows 3 and 4 K2, *knit 1, purl 1; repeat from * across to last 2 sts, k2.
Repeat rows 1-4 for pattern, however long you want it.
BO all sts in knit.
This pattern is so easy and so fun.
Thanks for asking.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

thanks for the pattern. I am a big fan of Lion Brand yarn and of helpful knitting people.


----------



## Jillpr (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks so much for the pattern KP people are so helpful and fun! :thumbup:


----------



## rubydialynn (May 9, 2011)

Has anyone tried this one?
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/starfish-cloth
It's different and so cute......... Lynn


----------



## martymcd (Mar 11, 2011)

rubydialynn said:


> Has anyone tried this one?
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/starfish-cloth
> It's different and so cute......... Lynn


I'm in the middle of making it. I'm not very experienced, but it doesn't seem too difficult. As I knit more, it gets heavier, and my stitches seem to get looser, but then I work on making them tighter.


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

Here is a great site for wash cloths and other things - free of course. Enjoy! 
http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/dishcloths.php


----------



## rubydialynn (May 9, 2011)

Let me know how you put them together.....Lynn


----------



## Jillpr (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks so much again for the great pattern! Ruby, I think we just sew the edges of the wedges together?


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

i have made many similar. you will only have two sides of wedges to sew together, when you are finished. just read your pattern before you start. very easy once you get started. after a couple you hardly have to look at the pattern. good luck. racso


----------



## Befast (Jun 20, 2011)

I make lots of dishcloths out of 100% cotton yarn like the Lions Brand cotton. For washcloths I like to use a really soft yarn (cotton or acrylic) that can be machine washed and dried. Some companies make an Egyptian cotton that works well and then their are some baby yarns that are nice too! The only concern I have with making the dishcloths is that they fade really fast. Oh, well, I guess that means it is time for a new one!!


----------



## JeanneCC (Jun 29, 2011)

I use them to wash dished, plastic bowls and pots(after soaking)? They wash really well, and last for years. I also use them for doilies. My friend makes them for me. I buy the cotton yarn and enough for 4 in different patterns. Love the red/white/blue for patriotic holidays.


----------



## sg80329 (Aug 13, 2011)

I guess you all have inspired me to make a few wash clothes for my next project. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hello! this is a pattern that my aunt came up with, it's simple and I love it!!

cast on 4 stitches, knit first row. Then start pattern: knit 2, yarn over, knit to the end of the row. Follow this until you have about 40 stitches, then start decrease. Knit 1, knit 2 together, yarn over, knit 2 together, knit to the end of the row, continue until you have 4 stitches. Then cast off: knit 2, pull the bottom stitch over the top stitch and off the needle, then knit 1, and pull the bottom stitch over the needle until you have 1 stitch left, knot it, and your done! These look really great! My grandma uses them to scrub dishes, so they hold up nicely. I like using sugar n' cream yarn for this pattern. Hope this could help!!


----------



## cydbay (Jul 9, 2011)

I love them. I have some that are over 10 years old that my mother made me before she passed. I need to get busy and make some i guess. Just trying to hang on mom.


----------



## cydbay (Jul 9, 2011)

I love them. I have some that are over 10 years old that my mother made me before she passed. I need to get busy and make some i guess. Just trying to hang on to mom.


----------



## shula (Feb 20, 2011)

I have made this pattern so many times...easy and relaxing.


----------



## Knit Diva (Apr 17, 2011)

I have been making dishcloths as well. I only use Bernat 100% cotton and they are very durable. Just wash with other dishtowels, etc. I have been using them for years as my mom made them for me every year. The colours may fade over time, I use bleach when washing dishtowels but they are still durable.


----------



## foxteresa77 (Aug 28, 2011)

I have about 5 or more washcloths. I must say they are smaller than average size washcloths. Why? Because I think they are to HUGE. My hand is small so why do I need that whole rag in my hand. Anyway, I love them. 

I got 100 percent cotton. And they are from knitpicks. I don't remember the type. I do remember it was fingering weight I do believe. (accidently forgot to tell my husband to choose weight. But I think I made a good choice. I've been using it for hmm..for a year or more now. And they hold well.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

I didn't think you could use acrylic yarn because it doesn't absorb water well. Although I am trying a blend of 75% cotton and 25% acrylic. Not done yet. But will let you know how it turns out. I feels, looks and knits/crochet like cotton.But will it work. You'll just have to wait.


----------



## marceme (Aug 25, 2011)

thanks for posting i copy pasted it in to OFFICE 97 i will try it lol ME


grammasam said:


> Judyr- It's from Lion Brand patterns.
> CO 46 sts. I use less when making a facecloth.
> Rows 1 and 2 Knit
> Rows 3 and 4 K2, *knit 1, purl 1; repeat from * across to last 2 sts, k2.
> ...


----------



## marceme (Aug 25, 2011)

have knitted two dishcloths they roled i crocheted the edge with SC>>> and one with slst... is that a OK OR ACCEPTED THING>>> im not that GOOD AT KNITTING


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

marceme said:


> have knitted two dishcloths they roled i crocheted the edge with SC>>> and one with slst... is that a OK OR ACCEPTED THING>>> im not that GOOD AT KNITTING


Anything you knit that comes out the way YOU like it... is Fine.

I just finished a real cute winter hat for my great-grand-daughter & I do not like the front & rear edge on it, so I am going to crochet a dbl crochet shell edge to make it look nicer (at least to me)...... Even when you're giving something away.... You, yourself should like the way it looks.......
Hugs, & Happy Knitting/Crocheting.....
CBCarol


----------



## turtles (Aug 28, 2011)

Have not seen knitted dish cloths roll! Must have knitted tightly!!!
They surely will wash dishes though!
Throw them in the washing machine with your other towels and see what happens.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

jacki.reynolds3 said:


> I didn't think you could use acrylic yarn because it doesn't absorb water well. Although I am trying a blend of 75% cotton and 25% acrylic. Not done yet. But will let you know how it turns out. I feels, looks and knits/crochet like cotton.But will it work. You'll just have to wait.


Finished the cotton blend one. It feels soft and it does a good job as if it were 100% cotton. It's Eco cotton from Red Heart. Got it on cutratecrafts for .99.


----------



## marceme (Aug 25, 2011)

where do i find this cut rate cotton for ninety nine cents it is way too much to pay two dollars for a ball when it only makes one potholder it takes one skein i didnt know that red heardt made cotton yarn


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

http://www.cutratecrafts.com/


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

I went on cutratecrafts.com and I didn't find any thing when I did a search under eco cotton. Perhaps you could provide the link where you found it. Thanks.


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

bonmouse65 said:


> I went on cutratecrafts.com and I didn't find any thing when I did a search under eco cotton. Perhaps you could provide the link where you found it. Thanks.


Woops - here ya go - I found eco cotton on that site but it was $2.97.


----------



## marceme (Aug 25, 2011)

i went there it had none at the moment but it did have my RED WHITE& BLUE yarn for 199 but cause it didnt list shipping that i could see... DH WOULD NOT ORDER IT ME


----------



## marceme (Aug 25, 2011)

for real i didnt see it there i was just there well guess i have to go back but s&C is 197and i dont have to pay shipping


----------



## katlvr.74 (Apr 10, 2011)

I also love doing dish cloths. Use 1 every day. Rinse it out and put in the micro for a few to discourage anything left behind. :lol:


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

They hold up very well. I have been using the same one for years. I use Lily's yarn. Norita


----------



## marceme (Aug 25, 2011)

thanks for letting me k now that i will try to find lilly i dont know how long my s&C &&&&& P&C last cause i give them away


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

marceme said:


> where do i find this cut rate cotton for ninety nine cents it is way too much to pay two dollars for a ball when it only makes one potholder it takes one skein i didnt know that red heardt made cotton yarn


 Thought I better clear things up. The yarn i refered to is no longer on sale. But marymaxim.com has some Bernat Handicrafters on sale last week for .97 or 99 a ball. Not sure when sale ends. I still checkout cutratecrafts on a regular basis as they carry all kinds of supplies as well as yarns. I can usually find something I need or like. Herrschners.com is another one I watch too. I get thier monthly catalog, but they have weekly sales online. Sorry, should have mentioned I got that other cotton yarn about 2 months ago. I'm always on the lookout for cotton yarn. I make lots of dish cloths.


----------



## marceme (Aug 25, 2011)

thanks i am glad i figured that out too im always on look for this yarn I USE LOTS OF SUGAR AND CREAM ALSOmostly peaches and cream... I HAVE USED THE OTHER YARN from hobby lobby i think it is LOVE THAT YARN OR THIER COTTON BRAND ANYWAY>>> it is larger ball but it is so much more expensive too... then JOANNS and micheals have the s&C & P&C but it is so much more... too they have a prettier selection of yarn...thanks for your help also HE TOLD ME BOO HOO yarn ways too much SO I CANT ORDER IT BY MAIL I JUST HAVE TO WAIT TILL IT COMES BACK IN STOCK 


jacki.reynolds3 said:


> marceme said:
> 
> 
> > where do i find this cut rate cotton for ninety nine cents it is way too much to pay two dollars for a ball when it only makes one potholder it takes one skein i didnt know that red heardt made cotton yarn
> ...


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

I can still get peaches and creme at Wal-Mart for $1.77 a ball. So if I can' t find anything on sale I will go to WM.


----------



## Knitter153 (Aug 26, 2011)

I enjoy making dishcloths more than anything else I make. I use Peaches and Cream, and love it. The colors go before the cloth does  I use them for wiping down counters and the kitchen table. They knit up fast and are easy, so I can keep replacing them if needed. For Xmas, i am going to make Xmas pic dishcloths, along with washcloths and a regular dishcloth with say, soap, or deoderant, comb and brush, or a trinket  and make up baskets..each one different based on the person the gift is going to


----------



## turtles (Aug 28, 2011)

Buy the larger size. You can get so many more dish cloths out of them! In fact think I get 14-15 out of one. Do not like big cloths so make mine at 40 stitches across.
They have a whole lot of new colors out but none were as exciting as what already have. By the time I've knitted all of them they may have some other colors!!! Like a variety so have many.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

or those of you who make many (me included). Check your local wal-Mart. They hac P&C cones. 14 oz some 800 yrds. The plain colors like white are $6.97 and multicolors are $9.97. No shipping just sales tax which is usually less than shipping. I plan on getting a cone to see how many I can get out of it. I both knit and crochet cloths. I'm not a big fan of WM but some times there little yarn area is cheaper.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

jacki.reynolds3 said:


> or those of you who make many (me included). Check your local wal-Mart. They hac P&C cones. 14 oz some 800 yrds. The plain colors like white are $6.97 and multicolors are $9.97. No shipping just sales tax which is usually less than shipping. I plan on getting a cone to see how many I can get out of it. I both knit and crochet cloths. I'm not a big fan of WM but some times there little yarn area is cheaper.


Depending on the pattern of washcloth.... I usually get anywhere from 14-20 cloths out of one cone....... I like to vary the stitches & also vary the needle sizes.
CBCarol


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm making washcloths for two of my nieces and two friends and including them with a bar of wonderful smelling soap. I may buy baskets and add a few other things. I'm also going to make myself one and see if I like them. 

What I would like is to find a pattern for a back scrubber. You know, it is long and has I-cord loops on both ends for holding while washing one's back. I'm sure it is simple enough to make without a pattern, but I would feel more comfortable making one with a pattern.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

CarolB, Thanks. I experiment with diffrent sts and alternate between knit and crochet. I've got a few friends who have made requests plus my personal stock is running low as I give them all away. Sounds like cone yarn is the way to go. Specially since I want to make them in nuetral color so no one fights over them. I do use colored yarn for my own.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

jacki.reynolds3 said:



> CarolB, Thanks. I experiment with diffrent sts and alternate between knit and crochet. I've got a few friends who have made requests plus my personal stock is running low as I give them all away. Sounds like cone yarn is the way to go. Specially since I want to make them in nuetral color so no one fights over them. I do use colored yarn for my own.


Jacki.reynolds3....
Thats what I do too...... and I really like the variegated yarn too.
I always get that in the cones also ..... and YES it is cheaper to get at walmart....... 
By the way .... My KP name is: CBCarol .... Not CarolB
It stands for Cocoa Beach Carol..........
My Last name starts with an 'L'.... and KP already had a CarolL...... who, coincidentially was my Swap buddy last month.....
Hugs & Happy Knitting/Crocheting........


----------



## faitheliz (Sep 7, 2011)

donna2kayak said:


> How many of you make and use washcloths yourself? How well do they hold up? AND... One more question. What kind of cotton yarn would you suggest? I think I have some buried somewhere??


My mom got me hooked on the wash/dish clothes she knits on Aunt Lidia's cotton ( also Cream and sugar cotton) . They outlast any store bought I love them


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

So sorry CBcarol. I have a terrible short term memory and if I try to remember name, by the time I go to type it, I usually mess it up. Again sorry. I too like the peaches and creme in the varigated colors. I get such neat looking patterns after they are made up. My decore has alot of blues and they have a few different choices I can use. It is usually cheaper to not pay shipping by buying local. When Pisgah Yarn co was taken over by Lilly, WM had the yarn for $1.00 a ball. Every trip to WM, I would pick up 3 or 4 until I depleted thier old stock. Now it's back to $1.77 a ball. Next time I am going to buy a white cone and a varigated cone. That should keep me busy for quite a while.I do love the home made cloths, as they work so well and last so long. Plus they are fun to make.


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

I make lots of dishcloths and love them. I get the cone in ecru or white and then use the individual balls of colors or variegated as an accent color sometimes, and that works well. I toss them in the washer with a load of clothes periodically, but mostly hand wash them in hot water and dish soap and them microwave them, still wet, for two minutes to kill any bacteria. I like the square and rectangle type for washing counters but prefer the smaller round ones or smaller square ones for actually washing dishes. So I keep a variety on hand and relegate the older graying ones to cleaning the bathtub or other more industrial cleaning before tossing them out.


----------



## 25789 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi, Donna Rae. Glad to see you are back on the website. We have missed you. Hope everything is well with you.
Take care


----------



## Knit Diva (Apr 17, 2011)

I have been using handknit dishcloths for over 20 years, my mom kept me supplied! Now she has Alzheimers, my sister knit me a few and I picked up where my mom left off. I LOVE them and wouldn't use anything else! Of course after many many years of washes the colours fade but the absorbency is still the best. I use 100 %cotton by Bernat Handicrafter.


----------



## Neecie (Dec 23, 2014)

What's good about the knitted cotton wash cloths is you now avoid the "stinky sponge". Nothing sticks in the cloth because you are at the sink rinsing it out. Looks cute drying over the faucet too.


----------

